

How the CIA made Google - blorgle
https://medium.com/@NafeezAhmed/how-the-cia-made-google-e836451a959e

======
cromwellian
I'm trying to get a sense if the author is serious, or whether this is part of
his "Sci Fi Thriller" novel he's working on. We may as well title this "How
the military made technology X" since one can trace funding or university
research programs for pretty much every area to some kind of government
grants.

It's amazing how the government can plan 20 years out to make the world's most
popular web service, just so they can tap the information on it, but they
can't plan or predict well enough to a) recognize the fall of the USSR b) stop
the 9/11 attacks c) prevent the large scale clusterfuck going on in the world
right now.

